# OLD LOWRIDERS OF THE 70'S



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

this is the early 70's pictrues of the lowriders ill post some pics right now


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THERS MORE COMING HOLD ON


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THERS MORE PICS COMING


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

GREAT PICS,,GRACIAS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

no problem homie


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

nice topic!!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THANKS BRO KEEP THEM OLD PIC'S COMING  :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

IM SELLING THE O.G. 5.60 TIRES MY DAD HAD THEM IN HIS GARAGE FOR 20 YEARS SO WE TOOK THEM DOWN AND PUT WIRES ON THEM ONE TIRE WAS MISSING BUT THANK GOD FOR ROD FROM LIFESTYLE C.C. HE HAD ONE TIRE LEFT SO WE BOUGHT IT AND TIRE WAS REALLY GOOD SO MY DAD WANTS TO JUST GET RID OF THEM FOR 520$ WITH THE WIRE WHEELS ON THER HERE ARE SOME PICS



































THEY NEVER BEEN USED


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

wanna trade some aircraft parts?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

NO BRO I NEED THE MONEY OR A TRADE FOR SOME COKER 5.20'S 13'S :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 ttt


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 01:36 AM~10918385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that camaro looks hard as fuck... check out the pinto with the front lock up in the back... very nice pics man..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

great topic


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THANKS BRO THERS MORE COMING


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THESE ARE MY GANDPA'S LOWRIDER BOOKS FROM THE 70'S AS U COULD SEE HE HAS MORE BUT HE SAID HE LOST THEM


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

SAN BERDO CALIFAS SOMETIME IN THE 70'S


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

great topic!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

back in the 70's


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Nice Pics, It got me thinking about how much FUN I had in the 70's! :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 20 2008, 02:40 PM~10915677
> *IM SELLING THE O.G. 5.60 TIRES MY DAD HAD THEM IN HIS GARAGE FOR 20 YEARS SO WE TOOK THEM DOWN AND PUT WIRES ON THEM ONE TIRE WAS MISSING BUT THANK GOD FOR ROD FROM LIFESTYLE C.C. HE HAD ONE TIRE LEFT SO WE BOUGHT IT AND TIRE WAS REALLY GOOD SO MY DAD WANTS TO JUST GET RID OF THEM FOR 520$ WITH THE WIRE WHEELS ON THER  HERE ARE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> ...


where you located and how much for the wheels?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

520$ with wheels and tires


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:32 PM~10909118
> *this is the early 70's pictrues of the lowriders ill post some pics right now
> *


 CHICANO STYLE IS THE BEST


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CHICANO STYLE IS THE BEST :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDE#1 (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 12:36 AM~10918385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS THE EARLY 70'S AND LATE 70'S THAT WAS NICE BACK IN THE DAYS I WISH I COULD GO BACK


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/

Enjoy, I did


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 01:36 AM~10918385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it use to be somany different types of lowriders


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: BADD ASS FLICASS!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 27 2008, 10:42 PM~10967658
> *:biggrin: BADD ASS FLICASS!!!
> *



*X 2 *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10967658
> *:biggrin: BADD ASS FLICASS!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 01:38 AM~10918518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 OH SHIT THE HEART OF MY FAMILY.........CUCA KINGS......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 01:40 AM~10918519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 28 2008, 11:47 AM~10969861
> *:0  :0  :0  OH SHIT THE HEART OF MY FAMILY.........CUCA KINGS......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU LIKE THESE PIC'S HOMIE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thats Sun Godess right there


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I used to have a few more pics of that monte but I cant seem to find them now tho.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

found it!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 28 2008, 02:14 PM~10970531
> *I used to have a few more pics of that monte but I cant seem to find them now tho.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO FOR POSTING YOUR PICS


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 28 2008, 02:06 PM~10970498
> *YOU LIKE THESE PIC'S HOMIE
> *


HELL YA HOMIE MY UNCLE USE TO HAVE ALOT OF IMPALAS BACK IN THEM DAYS.... CUCA KINGS I.E. THATS WHY WHEN I SEEN THE PICTURE I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK.... THATS THE HEART RIGHT THERE..........


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

better than the 64?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sick ass cars :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I love this one


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 28 2008, 02:36 PM~10970644
> *HELL YA HOMIE MY UNCLE USE TO HAVE ALOT OF IMPALAS BACK IN THEM DAYS.... CUCA KINGS I.E. THATS WHY WHEN I SEEN THE PICTURE I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK.... THATS THE HEART RIGHT THERE..........
> *


IM GLAD YOU LIKE THE TOPIC HOMIE


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

PEARL JAM 1972


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR PIC'S


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR PIC'S


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 28 2008, 02:37 PM~10970650
> *better than the 64?
> 
> 
> ...


a truly lowrider classic!!
whatever happend to this impala?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Jul 2 2008, 06:54 PM~11000344
> *a truly lowrider classic!!
> whatever happend to this impala?
> *


thats the original Gypsy Rose but wound up getting trashed. the new gypsy rose is a 64' impala


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 1 2008, 02:07 AM~10987209
> *PEARL JAM 1972
> 
> 
> ...


  beautiful


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 28 2008, 02:32 PM~10970622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE 68 CAPRICE???????LOOKN 4 ONE OF THESE NOW
:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Jun 21 2008, 12:43 AM~10918403
> *damn, that camaro looks hard... check out the pinto with the front lock up in the back... very nice pics man..
> *


The Camaro and Pinto belonged to the Carbajal brothers from Groupe C.C. back in the late 70's. I went to school with their younger brother Mark. The Chevelle that you see in the background belonged to Old Man Frank Cordova. I miss those days...


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 28 2008, 01:14 PM~10970531
> *I used to have a few more pics of that monte but I cant seem to find them now tho.
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU NO THE YEAR AND MONTH THAT THIS 65 CAME OUT ON


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

DO YOU STIL HAVE THEM I WOULD LIKE TO BUY THE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

1977 :0 
























New true spokes and 520's, Just wish I would have kept them.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Aug 13 2008, 05:32 AM~11331639
> *1977 :0
> 
> 
> ...


I like the square headlights :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 13 2008, 11:25 PM~11339668
> *I like the square headlights :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:yes: CLASSIC


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 28 2008, 04:31 PM~10970610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IAM THINK THIS CAR WOUND UP IN THE HANDS OF A GUY I KNEW OVER BY ENTERPRISE PARK BY CENTENNIAL HIGH IN 77..78 THOSE WERE THE DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Aug 13 2008, 04:32 AM~11331639
> *1977 :0
> 
> 
> ...



Love the pics thanks for posting :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Aug 14 2008, 03:03 PM~11345075
> *IAM THINK THIS CAR WOUND UP IN THE HANDS OF A GUY I KNEW OVER BY ENTERPRISE PARK BY CENTENNIAL HIGH IN 77..78 THOSE WERE THE DAYS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No, it did not. I sold it and it was shipped to Japan, in 1989.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

I WANT TO SEE MORE OLD PICS IF YOU GOT ANYMORE SHOW THEM


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Aug 13 2008, 05:32 AM~11331639
> *1977 :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LIKE MY POP'S IMPALA BUT WE DONT GOT THE SQUARE LIGHTS IN THE FRONT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jun 27 2008, 07:27 PM~10966610
> *http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/
> 
> Enjoy, I did
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11339595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this! im starting to wanna do an old school looking car like this....now i just need to find some dough  ......and i want that head in the back window too! that thing is great..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: Love those Ol'Skool Pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Nov 9 2008, 09:14 AM~12104138
> *i love this! im starting to wanna do an old school looking car like this....now i just need to find some dough   ......and i want that head in the back window too! that thing is great..
> *



hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
The HEAD is gone. Got stolen from our front bushes this halloween...  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 28 2008, 01:36 PM~10970639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

wheres all the granada? or even a monarch


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:15 PM~12106682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: Beautiful '74 :yes:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:03 PM~12106621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT NAME OF THE CLUB LATIN LORDS TIGHT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:03 PM~12106621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ALWAYS LIKED DAT CAR CLUB NAME!!


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 25 2008, 11:33 PM~12256464
> *I LIKE THAT NAME OF THE CLUB LATIN LORDS TIGHT
> *





They have a badazz Candy Red 57 Convertible I remember years ago we were doing the ELA Parade on Brooklyn "Cesar Chavez" now and we were cruizin behind Latin Lords and these bunch of Kids ran up and sprayed Silly String all over the guys from Latin Lords not realizing what was gonna happen when it melted in the HOT SUN and Homeboys were pissed off because that shit made a mess luckilly they ran out by the time we came through Bratty ass Kids :buttkick:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 25 2008, 08:16 PM~12258873
> *They have a badazz Candy Red 57 Convertible I remember years ago we were doing the ELA13  :biggrin: Parade on Brooklyn "Cesar Chavez" now and we were cruizin behind Latin Lords and these bunch of Kids ran up and sprayed Silly String all over the guys from Latin Lords not realizing what was gonna happen when it melted in the HOT SUN and Homeboys were pissed off because that shit made a mess luckilly they ran out by the time we came through Bratty ass Kids :buttkick:
> *


Conrad,remember that white sixty rag that they had that had the cruisers with the "flow wings" trim instead of the pontiac stars?That fucker was hard.....


----------



## Escandaloso (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:15 PM~12106682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is a car club :biggrin: 
All full sized rides :biggrin: 
Bad ass!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:15 PM~12106682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that pic all coupes


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:03 PM~12106621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM that's my dad's old car club LATIN LORDS E.L.A thanks for that pic SAUL do you any more


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:03 PM~12106621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 08:03 PM~12106621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 01:04 AM~10918453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn,shit that's me in the back seat behind home boy John,that 55 was bad ass,candy green patterns with cobwebbing,I remember me and John went to this wharehouse and jacked a couple tommy lifts to juice his ride before the Berdoo show,if I remember right that's when Andy's Hydraulics sat his 65 on the back bumper,shit those were the days,just memories now,shit gotta go through my mom's photo's see if she's got any!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 06:17 AM~12271343
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Bobby Flores "Lifestyle" Member.. Back in the early 80s that car was blue it kinda looked like the car on Blvd Nights.... Homie has had that car for many years


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:27 PM~10909557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Before I did the interior...


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Love That Color thats a Badazz car Abel..... one of my all time favorite Lowriders was The 63 Tequila Sunrise because of the color kinda Simular :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I really wished I still had this car...at least I took a bunch of pics..These are from 1983. I sold the car to Japan


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: HAPPY THANKSGIVING ABEL, CONRAD, AND EVERYONE ON HERE


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 03:17 PM~12276668
> *:0  :thumbsup: HAPPY THANKSGIVING ABEL, CONRAD, AND EVERYONE ON HERE
> *




HAPPY THANKSGIVING SAUL , CONRAD AND ALL MY FRIENDS ON LAY IT LOW!


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Right Back at cha! Happy Thanksgiving to you Saul & Abel , Stray52 And everybody who reads this post Ok! Now lets go Eat :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 25 2008, 08:16 PM~12258873
> *They have a badazz Candy Red 57 Convertible I remember years ago we were doing the ELA Parade on Brooklyn "Cesar Chavez" now and we were cruizin behind Latin Lords and these bunch of Kids ran up and sprayed Silly String all over the guys from Latin Lords not realizing what was gonna happen when it melted in the HOT SUN and Homeboys were pissed off because that shit made a mess luckilly they ran out by the time we came through Bratty ass Kids :buttkick:
> *


THAT SUCKS FUCKING BRATS I WOULD HAVE SPANK THOSE KIDS IF THEY DID THAT TO MY CAR LOL


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

anybody got any pictures of carshow or cars from the 70's in phoenix arizona?...


----------



## ELCOMPITA (Dec 2, 2008)

that 57 convt looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 25 2008, 11:08 PM~12260858
> *DAM that's my dad's old car club LATIN LORDS E.L.A thanks for that pic SAUL do you any more
> *


I should maybe one day post my Latin Lords pictures then


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

cool pics! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Dec 4 2008, 12:29 PM~12334992
> *cool pics! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 26 2008, 11:37 PM~12271596
> *Bobby Flores "Lifestyle" Member.. Back in the early 80s that car was blue it kinda looked like the car on Blvd Nights.... Homie has had that car for many years
> *


Is he the one with the orange '66, "The Predator"? Wheres the Monte at now?


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 6 2008, 07:04 PM~12353302
> *Is he the one with the orange '66, "The Predator"? Wheres the Monte at now?
> *





He does have a 66 I think but I Thought it was like a peach color


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 6 2008, 07:56 PM~12355916
> *He does have a 66 I think but I Thought it was like a peach color
> *


Well, yeah, something like that. When are you goin to bring out your truck homie. I remember always seeing it in LRM.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 11:17 PM~12271343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MY HOMEBOY BOBBYs SWEET MONTE.......HEs SLEEPN RIGHT NOW


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 7 2008, 09:15 AM~12358521
> *Well, yeah, something like that. When are you goin to bring out your truck homie. I remember always seeing it in LRM.
> *




Actually its funny you ask...I Retired it 5 years ago and put it away well I have been wanting to bring it out So I Pulled it out Washed it up :biggrin: Had to put a new Radiator Because after being parked for 5 yrs it started leaking :angry: but Ive Taken it out a couple times already and am planning on taking it to The Mooneyes X-Mas Party Dec 13 at Irwindae Raceway :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ANY MORE PICTURES


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

KLIQUE ELA 1974


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

tight


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 12:36 AM~10918385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS BACK IN THE 70'S GOOD STUFF BUDDY


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 27 2008, 10:39 AM~12274566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this car the same one with the Stray Cats on the cover?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

gotta wonder what happened to alot of these cars


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the old style paint from the 70's..... I dunno why, it just stuck with me.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 30 2009, 11:55 AM~12858879
> *was this car the same one with the Stray Cats on the cover?
> *






















Same one....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought so,I havent looked at that mag in years.............but I remembered the car/Stray Cats.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Putting it down for Sac Town!


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oldies but Goodies!!


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jan 31 2009, 01:46 AM~12865271
> *Putting it down for Sac Town!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 30 2009, 05:49 PM~12861480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOVE YOUR CAR ABEL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 27 2008, 03:14 PM~12276652
> *I really wished I still had this car...at least I took a bunch of pics..These are from 1983. I sold the car to Japan
> 
> 
> ...


damn that cars clean


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 31 2009, 12:01 PM~12867306
> *LOOOOOOOOOOOVE YOUR CAR ABEL!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO...YOUR CADDY LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This was my 69 Chevelle Malibu, circa mid-1970's - 'Hopping Mad'.. It was not a show car but it was the car I cruised many a night throughout the 70's into the early 80's..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love this thread!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jun 27 2008, 05:27 PM~10966610
> *http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/
> 
> Enjoy, I did
> *


thanks I been looking for "gumball rally"(48 coupe)my homie sergio from back in the days from GROUPE ELA this was the lead car for my brothers wedding,I remember we had to hot wire it because it wouldn't start,last time I saw it (in the 80's)it was red flake ,this car had alot of modfcations and inspired me to lowride
http://i39.tinypic.com/30d8pol.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

check it out Abel, this was done by Walt.
I just picked up this mag over the weekend.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

I was amazed by the 3 wheel motion that we were doing then,notice the car on the rights back wheel
http://i41.tinypic.com/2z7mx4m.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/16iv7o1.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Feb 3 2009, 11:02 AM~12893140
> *check it out Abel, this was done by Walt.
> I just picked up this mag over the weekend.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: DA HOMMIE "RAY" HAD 1 LIKE THIS!! BACK IN DA DAYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i love these old school pics


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 26 2008, 11:03 AM~12264148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS YOURS POPS?


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan (Mar 6, 2008)

anybody have a picture of a CHEVY BOYS OR A ORPHEUS PLAQUE 
FROM E.L.A.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Kick Ass thread


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 27 2008, 10:39 AM~12274566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOVE DAT CAR & YEAR!!!!


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

gotta wonder where all those cars are now


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

MIKE BRICKLEYS 72 MONTE CARLO GROUPE ELA 








MY UNCLE JOHN BLACKS '73 IN '74








MY UNCLE JOHN BLACK @ 19








FANCY COLORS LOOK AT THAT MOTHAFUCKIN GRILL , OLD SKOOL SHIT !!!








GROUPE ELA 








B4 THE CUSTOM INTERIOR GOT PUT IN 








FANCY COLORS








1972 CHEVY MONTE CARLO


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY !!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ED DA KID (Apr 22, 2009)

These pics are bad ass.... You dont see shit like this out here in the NYC....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Mar 5 2009, 09:08 PM~13196457
> *anybody have a picture of a CHEVY BOYS OR A ORPHEUS  PLAQUE
> FROM E.L.A.
> *



I have Orpheus Plaque pics frm Cen.. Cal


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Mar 5 2009, 09:08 PM~13196457
> *anybody have a picture of a CHEVY BOYS OR A ORPHEUS  PLAQUE
> FROM E.L.A.
> *


Here is the Orpheus Cen Cal Plaque...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13651709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOVE DAT PICTURE!! :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

WHATS UP MY GENTE


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13651709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Y DOES HER BOOBS LOOK SO LOPSIDED


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 23 2009, 10:37 PM~13673885
> *Y DOES HER BOOBS LOOK SO LOPSIDED
> *



You know you would hit that all day... Even now is she still looked like that. I would...


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 24 2009, 09:19 AM~13676874
> *You know you would hit that all day... Even now is she still looked like that. I would...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 24 2009, 09:19 AM~13676874
> *You know you would hit that all day... Even now is she still looked like that. I would...
> *


 :biggrin: YUP YUP!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 22 2009, 12:13 AM~13651851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Check out under CAR CLUB Forum The Uniques 1977 San Jo for some nice old school photos.


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

That old school Sac Town picture, now thats OG from back in the day when Sacramento had lowriders everywhere all the time.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

that shit takes me back i was there in san berdoo hopping my bike now im here hopping my 64 getting ready for saboba show


----------



## PRBella77 (May 6, 2009)

WOW great pics!

~~~~~~~~~~~
The Natural's Wife


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

some dope pics up in here bro....... nice!!!


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

anymore pics?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 23 2009, 10:37 PM~13673885
> *Y DOES HER BOOBS LOOK SO LOPSIDED
> *


No they are not..she was fine!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any stuff on Royal Image from the 70s or early 80s ?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

got new pics


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA CALIFORNIA THE O.G. LATIN LIFE BACK IN 85 MY DADS OLD CAR CLUB


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14356360
> *AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA CALIFORNIA THE O.G. LATIN LIFE BACK IN 85 MY DADS OLD CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BLACK 67 IS MY COUSINS AND HE STILL GOTS THAT IMPALA JUST SITTING IN HIS BACK YARD AND THATS MY COUSINS BOMB AND HE STILL HAS THAT ONE TO JUST SITTING AROUND


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 1 2009, 06:46 PM~14356394
> *THAT BLACK 67 IS MY COUSINS AND HE STILL GOTS THAT IMPALA JUST SITTING IN HIS BACK YARD AND THATS MY COUSINS BOMB AND HE STILL HAS THAT ONE TO JUST SITTING AROUND
> *


 :0 WOW!! DATS GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14357622
> *:0 WOW!! DATS GOOD!! :thumbsup:
> *


THERE PROBLEM IS THEY WONT SELL THEM TO ANYBODY I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HOLD OF HIS 67 IMPALA


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2009, 02:54 PM~14353967
> *Does anyone have any stuff on Royal Image from the 70s or early 80s ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

any old Boattail pics?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

just a old rusty on in my yard


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

...i'm not proud, lets see it :biggrin: 

didnt Lowrider mag give a boattail away back in the day.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Back ttt*


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

UNIQUES77 said:


>


This is the car that got me hooked on 1942-48 Chevrolet Fleetlines .


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*​TTT*


----------



## Shorty2010 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Old thread i kno, but it deserves a bump.

I love this car, i have this pictures in my folders since forever. I only wish you had more. 
GM A bodies are on my top 5 list of cars to own. 1st gen. Corvair is at number one, but after that its gonna be a 68 to 72 GM A body. Dont really matter if its gonna be a Chevelle, a Cutlass, Wildcat etc.. theyre all as cool as it gets. 70s style of course would be the only way to go.



Homie Styln said:


> This was my 69 Chevelle Malibu, circa mid-1970's - 'Hopping Mad'.. It was not a show car but it was the car I cruised many a night throughout the 70's into the early 80's..



Dude! This dash with the tiny chain donut is perfect. :thumbsup: Do you still have the car in this style?



-NO NAME- said:


>


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

And this is my little daily, its a domestic Ford (European). Still a project obviously, and needs a lot of work to be finished. 
Im building it taking inspiration from the rides of the golden era, just like the ones on this thread. 
All kustom mods are in 70s fashion, like the bubble arches, and paint will be too, nothing crazy as it is what it is, but still.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------

